# Faire des cartes de visite avec pages



## iott (16 Juillet 2005)

Comment faire des cartes de visites avec pages.

Avant je les faisait avec applework depuis la réinstalation de tiger.
Applework ne s'ouvre plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2005)

iott a dit:
			
		

> Comment faire des cartes de visites avec pages.
> 
> Avant je les faisait avec applework depuis la réinstalation de tiger.
> Applework ne s'ouvre plus



Réinstalle AppleWorks, le mien (6.2.4) s'ouvre (et fonctionne) aussi bien avec la 10.4.1 que la 10.4.2, alors qu'il a été installé en 10.3


----------

